# Iberian ham croquettes



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

Today, I will prepare "Iberian ham croquettes". They are delicious, i have not tested richest croquettes.

*Ingredients:*

- 750ml milk.
- 150g Iberian ham.
- 80g ham oil.
- 80g flour.
- Eggs.
- Breadcrumbs.

PS: I like to do twice to have them made ​​and freeze, but if you want to try making these quantities.

*Elaboration:*

1- Add olive oil into a frying pan and chopped iberian ham, letting it glaze (at approximately 80º) over a low fire for 10 minutes.
2- Bring the milk to boil in a saucepan.
3- Drain the ham and reserve the oil ham.
4- Heat the ham oil and add the flour, mix and cook it with a rod.
5- When the milk comes to the boil, add the milk to mixture, mix it with a rod and cook it.
6- When the bechamel is cooked add the ham and mix it.
7- Mix with a whisk and grind the ham with the bechamel
8- Put the mixture on a tray, cover it with a film paper and let cool down in the refrigerator 24 hours.
9- Put the breadcrumbs and the beaten eggs in bowls.
10- Make balls with the ham bechamel and dip in the breadcrumbs, then dip in the beaten eggs, and dip in breadcrumbs again. Reserve the croquettes to fry later.
11- Fry until lightly browned on both sides.

They are creamy and tasty, with a coat crispy. Delicious!!

I hope that you like it!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2013)

They look fabulous David


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 21, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> They look fabulous David



Thanks Kylie


----------

